
Apache Ignite 1.7.0 Released In-Memory Data Fabric - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201608.mbox/%3C7517C0B2-4725-465D-B393-C1AB290736C3%40apache.org%3E
======
based2
[http://dmagda.blogspot.com/2016/08/big-change-in-apache-
igni...](http://dmagda.blogspot.com/2016/08/big-change-in-apache-
ignite-17-welcome.html)

